# World Orienteering Day, Wed 11th May



## Copepod (May 10, 2016)

Tomorrow is World Orienteering Day. Several orienteering clubs have event series on spring / summer weekday evenings, so to celebrate the coincidence, so clubs are offering come and try it sessions, free of charge, or very cheap - £1 per map for juniors, £3 for a map for an adult is typical. Worth doing a search for "orienteering" "11 May" and "name of your town / city / county" and see what comes up. For Leeds / Bradford, club is named after River Aire / Airedale. Harrogate Knaresborough club is named after ancient region called Claro. Derbyshire club is named after Derwent Valley.
As long as you tell people you're new to sport, you'll be offered help. Wear trainers with grip, prepared to get wet / muddy feet.
You might enjoy it!


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 10, 2016)

I used to enjoy orienteering in my younger days when in the scouts.  Most young people these days wouldn't know one end of a map from another never mind using a compass for navigation.  It's all google maps and smartphones.


----------



## Copepod (May 10, 2016)

All the more reason to get out, grab a map, run around and have fun 
I used to lead activity birthday parties, including orienteering, mainly for children aged 7 to 9 years. They usually got the hang of the sport quicker than parents, because they listened and hadn't bought into idea that girls can't read maps. I moved to a new area over 2 years ago, and after a few sessions last summer holidays, will be leading more this year. Currently doing site visits.


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2016)

Wish I could get out and run around  Nick Hewer gave this a plug on Countdown yesterday  Hope they make the World Record turnout!  They ought to have something like this at schools nstead of boring PE, or for those who hate rugby, cricket, hockey etc.


----------

